# Adoption-different question



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I am in the process of adopting my wife's son here in the Philippines. There are two items that I need to provide as part of the paperwork.

Proof that "His country has diplomatic relations with the Republic of the Philippines" and "that his government allows the adoptee to enter his country as his adopted child".

For any of you that have adopted a child here could you tell me how you addressed these 2 items. Did you have to get a document from the Embassy?

My lawyer says that the second item doesn't mean as an immigrant, only as a tourist. The question seems hard to answer as that would be up to Immigration of your country.

Any ideas on where to find proof of this info?

Thanks Jerry


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Disregard the first item, I have found an answer to that, but still would like feedback on the second one.

Thanks


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Without having any exeprience on the matter...
...and understanding that you are looking for proof, "that his government allows the adoptee to enter his country as his adopted child", I offer a couple of ideas.
1) Canada has an Embassy in the Philippines which has a web page and services dedicated to help Filipinos obtain a variety of visas to visit Canada.
2) Perhaps the embassy has dealt with other Canadians who adopted Filipinos and could offer information and/or documents which may assist you in the matter.

Visas and Immigration

Adoption for Canadian Residents Abroad


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Bob, the second link has some good information, I hadn't come across that one before.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

JShannon said:


> Thanks Bob, the second link has some good information, I hadn't come across that one before.


You are very welcome and I am glad it is useful to you.


----------

